# Dutch Shepherd or German Shepherd?



## SFStephens

Pros and cons? Which is the better breed?  Any useful information?


----------



## MYCAR47562

i have one of the german breed and i love him, but sorry no real good info on your question.


----------



## SarahFair

I have owned GSDs in the past and currently have 2 germans. I will own a GSD the rest of my life. They are very loyal and loving dogs to their families.
The only con with my oldest GSD (and I honestly think it was in the way she was raised) is she is not strange dog friendly. If I come in the house with the dog shes fine but Ive had her jump through a screen and chase another dog out of the yard.
She is also very weary of new people (which IMO isnt a bad thing)


----------



## Jerry L. Lyda

You have asked which is the better breed. OK I'll give you that one. Now you tell me, better breed for what? What are you going to do with the dog you choose? I can tell you a lot about both breeds but you have got to give me a clue as to what you're looking for in either breed. my son and I together have both breeds, Dutch Shepherd and GSD.


----------



## SFStephens

Jerry L. Lyda said:


> You have asked which is the better breed. OK I'll give you that one. Now you tell me, better breed for what? What are you going to do with the dog you choose? I can tell you a lot about both breeds but you have got to give me a clue as to what you're looking for in either breed. my son and I together have both breeds, Dutch Shepherd and GSD.



Good family pet, obedience training, and possibly narcotics work if the dog has enough drive. Not sure I want to get into bite work


----------



## Jerry L. Lyda

Then I would suggest a GSD. Not American lines , not German Show Lines, not back yard bred, not american show lines. Pay the extra $ and get you a good GSD from European working line. This I say is for the drive which you say you would like. Be careful what you wish for. If there is anything I can do to help let me know.


----------



## 91xjgawes

Jerry L. Lyda said:


> Then I would suggest a GSD. Not American lines , not German Show Lines, not back yard bred, not american show lines. Pay the extra $ and get you a good GSD from European working line. This I say is for the drive which you say you would like. Be careful what you wish for. If there is anything I can do to help let me know.



I dont know a lot about either one... why A GSD rather than the other breed he asked about, what is the main difference.(not being sarcastic, really interested in knowing)


----------



## boz614

I would recommend the GSD for you.  Personally, I like the Dutch Shepherd, or also known as the Hollandse Herdershond better, but I work dogs.  I feel you get more "bang for the buck" out of a Dutchie for working than you do a GSD with (generally) half the health issues.  Either way though, I would heed Jerry's advice, especially if you are wanting a Dutchie.  Dutch Shepherds are not that popular of a breed and I would be EXTREMELY wary of purchasing one here in the states.  Look at pedigree, not for "show" reasons like we tend to focus on here in the states, but for working titles.  Unfortunately, we tend to breed for looks and not for working ability.  In Europe, their focus is on workability.  Though it will take some work and translation, you can research dog lines from Europe pretty easy as most countries such as the Netherlands keep excellent records on the dogs, but it will take some basic understanding of working dog titles such as PH (KNPV), Sch (Schutzhund), IPO, FR, etc.  Again, if your primary focus is a good family companion, go with the GSD.  You cannot beat them.  If your primary focus is an excellent working dog, again, I am more of a Dutch Shepherd guy (actually, a Malinois fan).  Dutchies tend to be more independent and less reliant on handler attention than a GSD.  They also tend to be more "drivey".  Of course these are generalities-each individual dog's personality/workability is different, but even knowing Jerry is a GSD guy, even he can admit there is nothing better than watching a Dutchie or Mal hit a decoy!  PM me if you have any questions as I don't check this board all too often.  Either way, do your homework, check references, and don't rush into a dog.  Good luck to you!


----------



## ditchdoc24

I have a GSD and absolutely love her. She's only about 5 months old right now but growing fast and is very loving with my family. She's also very protective which I do like. I'm also considering trying to get her trained for narcotics and bite work.


----------



## ditchdoc24

Sarah requested a couple of pics of my pup since it seems we have pups from the same litter. Here is Flyer. My wife spent 2 days picking out a German girl's name. My son looks at her for 2 seconds and declares her name is Flyer.


----------



## SFStephens

Good looking pup


----------



## SarahFair

Not to hijack  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Here is Baal, from the same litter

Here he is after the first couple days home with my 3 year old GSD





Snow day





Today







They really are awesome family pets with a lot of drive to please.


----------



## SFStephens

Feel free to hijack the thread. I don't mind seeing a few good looking examples of the breed.


----------



## SFStephens

Can anyone suggest any good breeders of either breed?


----------



## oldways

I have a two friends with litters of GSD on the ground now. I'm getting one for tracking and family dog because I have small children. Be careful with the dutchies they tend to have more prey drive and get into there work with a lot more drive. I've done bite work with both, the GSD are great dogs they don't seem to have as strong prey drive as the dutchies there both very smart breeds and very trainable but for a family dog I'd go with the GSD for a working or Schutzhund style dog I'd go with the Dutchies.. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Jerry L. Lyda

Both of my females should be in season in April. You can go to my website www.southernk9solutions.com and see them. Some bite photos and videos. Lexus and Reba will be bred to my son's dog Ichilles. Boz614, wasn't that Ichillies that was trying to pull you out of the tree? LOL

Generally speeking what boz614 said about the difference of the two breeds is correct. Here's the kicker, all and both of these breeds have fantastic dogs with super drives. There are a lot of KNPV dogs that are GSD. To compete in KNPV the dogs MUST be good.


----------



## SFStephens

Jerry, you have some good looking dogs on your site.


----------



## K9SAR

boz614 said:


> either way though, i would heed jerry's advice, especially if you are wanting a dutchie.  Dutch shepherds are not that popular of a breed and i would be extremely wary of purchasing one here in the states.



^ x2



SFStephens said:


> Can anyone suggest any good breeders of either breed?



How far are you willing to travel? I know a great breeder in North Florida (http://littlerivercanine.com/index.html) and some much farther away.


----------



## Jerry L. Lyda

I have not met these people BUT I have talked to Betty a lot. I like her and the dogs she has. She would be a good place to get a pup. I like the pups out of Pike. Good dog to have in your pedigree.


----------



## buck down

I should have a new litter of German Shepherds before too long. I was very impressed with the results of the first litter and plan to get a second. I kept one male from the litter and absolutely love him! PM me if interested. I have an extremely stable, loyal and intelligent breeding pair. Will be more than happy to send pics.! Here is the pup I kept about 2 months ago.


----------

